# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بکاپ گرفتن از دیتابیس با فرمت bak روی سیستم خود

## battle69

سلام .
من یه مشکلی دارم و اون اینه که وقتی در برنامه SQL Server Management Studio 2008 می‌خوام از دیتابیس سایتم بکاپ بگیرم با زدن گزینه Backup با اروری مواجه میشم که وقتی از مسؤلین هاست سؤال کردم گفتند شما نمیتونید بکاپ‌ها رو روی سرور هاستینگ ذخیره کنید و باید از گزینه Copy database استفاده کنید.
سؤال من اینه که آیا راهی وجود داره که مستقیما بکاپ‌ها رو بدون کپی کردن دیتابیس با فرمت bak.* روی کامپیوتر خودم ذخیره کنم؟ برای این که اتوماتیک این عمل هر روز در ساعت مشخصی انجام شه نیز لطفا راهنمایی کنید چی کار کنم. خیلی متشکر

----------


## Touska

http://www.sqlbackupandftp.com

موفق باشید

----------


## battle69

سلام. خیلی ممنون. با استفاده از خود نرم افزار SQL Server Management Studio 2008 نمیشه چنین کاری کرد؟

----------


## dottnett

اگر ديتابيس بر روي Server باشد و بخواهيم از ديتابيس بر روي سيستم خود بك آپ بگيريم آيا راهي وجود دارد ؟

----------

